# Can we please say some prayers, they are needed



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont know the whole story, but a GREAT nigerian breeder, and someone I look up too is asking for prayers.

Penny hamers(Copper Penny) is asking for prayers for her grand daughter

Her grand daughter Grace was a premmie baby. She came out with alot of problems, including her heart. Shes 2 months old and only weighs 5 pounds.

She just survived her first open heart surgery yesterday and is doing better than everyone thought.

Shes allowed to wear clothes now, shes still in the incubator but shes allowed in and out now.

Grace is a fighter. She gives them a hard time every time they have to do 
anything. Although you'd not like to have an IV needle sticking in your head 
either. If she heals quickly she could have her bowel surgery in two weeks. 
Then she will finally be able to drink milk.


PLEASE pray for this sweet little baby. It breaks my heart to know that this kind of stuff happens everyday, she doesnt deserve this

Please ask god to let her live, everyone is starting to lose hope, so they really need good thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Laura, you can sure count on prayers from me.

I pray to you father that you will be with little Grace as she is fighting. Lord you brought her into this world early and it must of been for a reason although we do not know what it is we have to have the faith and know you are in total control here.

Lord please be with the family and let them know you are there and you the lord oh might is in control. Lord wrap your loving arms around Grace and comfort her and we all know she is only here by the GRACE of you.
AMEN


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am praying also..... may God bless.... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

In my mind, preemies are the strongest humans here....they may be tiny, but they fight with everything they have....sending prayers helps them with their fight.
Laura, you have my prayers that little Grace continues her fight :hug:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Definitely praying! ray:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

We will say prayers for little Grace too - preemies are the bravest souls...


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

This really hits me....right in the heart....

My sister, Priscilla, was born a premie & a twin....we lost Paula (her twin) within a few days... but Priscilla was such a fighter....she was born with many issues but mainly with significant heart defects. She underwent open heart surgery right away, and has since had numerous surgery's...all of which have come out very good and given her better and better chances in life.

She's now 38...and she's living a very normal healthy life, married to her highschool sweetheart. I am SO incredibly proud of her and all she has been through. It's made her an _amazing_ person. We constantly heard the doctors say things like..."She'll only live a few years..." , "She'll only live a few years more..." , "She'll never make it to her teens..." and every time she surpassed those doctors statements. And her heart condition is improving with better medical care and new & improved medical science. I have *HUGE HIGH* hopes that she will live a normal lengthy life just like me...especially because without her I could not go on. We have become the twins she was at birth...and I couldn't be more proud!

So I pray that little Grace can follow in my sisters footsteps and prove with every little step that she is strong, tough, and a needed angel here on Earth. I pray that God gives her family the opportunity to enjoy the happiness that comes from being near a child like Grace and my sister. It's an amazing aura of life, strength, and living when being in their presence... something that so many of us take for granted.

God bless little Grace and her family during this difficult time. Please let them see the miraculous survivors around them, to help show them the possibilites and the way down this difficult new road. 
She will be in my every thought and prayer...


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

praying for Grace and her family... XOXOXO


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks so much guys

The family really appreciates this!

I will keep you guys updated on her, I love all you guys so much!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank YOU for allowing us the opportunity to help lift her up in prayer. It's a very good thing for us all.
Please keep us posted. 
I've talked to my sister and she is also praying for her and has added her name into their prayer group in Northern Washington. :wink:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers for the darling. ray: That God would give her a long, healthy, happy life and be with her and her family.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Grace, I hope and pray that she improves and can put this all behind her! Miracles do happen! And modern medicine is simply amazing.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks again guys!

I feel like I bonded with little grace, I really want to meet her! She seems like an amazing little girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NP..... you are very welcome.... :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

UPDATE!!

Just wanted to let everyone know that baby Grace made it through her bowel 
obstruction surgery this morning. It looks like she may get to come home at 
the end of next month. She is three months old now and weighs about 5 
pounds. Preemie clothes are starting to fit her more like shirts than 
dresses. Thank you to every one that is keeping her in their prayers.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Praise God! That is good news.


----------

